# Helo



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Helo is such a handsome boy, Happy 5th Gotcha day to you both.
It's great to hear how good he's doing in spite of his occasional ear infection and the Horner's syndrome. I hope he continues to do well. 
Love the pictures, what a happy boy he is. 

My bridge boy who I got as a pup and my only pup in the last 20 years, lived to be 15.5, he was my first Golden. I adopted my bridge girl, she was with me 9 years and my current boy who is also adopted has been with me 5.5 years now.

I think the bond you have with a Rescue is even stronger, because they know they have been given a second chance at life, they are forever grateful for it and show you everyday. At least my two adopted Goldens have. I am my boy's special person-I was the one that adopted him from the shelter and although I went to meet my bridge girl and my husband did not, she became his girl......... they developed a very special bond between them.

Wishing you and Helo many more happy days to come.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a handsome fellow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Helo is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

He's so handsome! Love that snowy face.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy 5th anniversary in your forever home Helo! You are such a beautiful guy! I, too, love the snowy faces and the old ones have a special place in my heart. I have had many rescues over the years and, like Carolina Mom, I think that they are special because each of them seems to know that I was the person who brought them to a safe and happy forever home which is filled with love for them. Helo hit the jackpot with his forever home and I am absolutely certain he knows it. I wish him many, many more years in his happy, love filled forever home with you


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I adore Halo's white face... precious! Agnes


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Helo is a beautiful boy! I love his sugar face.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I LOVE his sweet white face!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! I think he's beautiful, too!


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

What a darling. You and him are so lucky to have each other. I hope he gets better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo's eye is doing much better! It's not totally back to normal but it's getting there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great to hear.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just saw this thread! He is handsome and looks very happy....he knows he hit the jackpot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo's eye totally cleared in about 3 months. *CHEER*

I had him at the Vet Tuesday to have his nails trimmed and while we were there I had the vet draw some blood just to check and make sure everything is ok since he is getting to be an older guy. All the tests came back normal which is what I expected (hoped). We also had blood drawn for a lymphoma study he is a part of with the vet school in Colorado. He's in the control group (no lymphoma). He had blood drawn 2 years ago and they wanted more for a follow up. Here is what they told me:" One outcome from the study thus far has been the discovery that approximately 30% of the blood samples we’ve received from “normal” mature Golden Retrievers have cells similar to the type of lymphoma we are researching. Little research has been done in this area, so we are unaware of the significance of this finding. Because of this, we would like to track the progress of these cases. We would happily pay for the cost of shipping and a complete blood count if you would be willing to send an additional blood sample from your dog at your next regularly scheduled visit to your veterinarian." I guess this means Helo has the cells that are similar to the lymphoma they are researching but he does not have the disease. Strange! I hope the research helps them find a cause and cure for lymphoma. 

Helo is doing great. Getting grayer but still happy, healthy and adorable.  Here are a couple of pictures, one of him with my 83 year old mom who helps take care of my dogs while I'm at work. Speaking of that, off to work I go!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Helo is absolutely precious! Your mom looks like she definitely has lots of fun taking care of your dogs. You are very lucky to have her!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that Helo is doing well, love the photos!.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aw Helo, we are all getting grayer but you are still such a handsome guy! So glad to hear his eye cleared and his bloodwork is normal


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay Helo!!!!!! Glad to hear his eye cleared up, he is so handsome!!!!!!! I so love the sugar faces, and hearing these senior stories gives me hope. 

We keep begging our goldens to live to be ancient - we joke that we want them all to be old enough to "get their licenses and drive us around", but hemangiosarcoma ends up having other plans. 

Would love to see more photos!


----------

